# Las Vegas questions for April trip with teenagers



## CCR (Jun 23, 2016)

jstapleton said:


> I was looking for next Memorial Day weekend and see Hilton Grand Vacation Club come up (among others) on Paradise, the Blvd. and Flamingo.
> Which one is preferred over the other?
> I'm not even sure I want to trade since we have never been and thinking maybe we need to be right on the strip
> Can anyone please help me.  We will be traveling with another couple that have been there before but we are going for my 50th.
> ...



I have the same question but probably prefer to not be right on the strip. What Vegas resort should I pick that is available in RCI and/or Interval.

I've got teenagers so what would appeal to them most.

With RCI I can see Vegas openings at the Hilton resorts as well as the Tahiti Village. In Interval I see the Cancun resort.  Anyone have opinions on these resorts?    It looks like the Flamingo only has the one bedrooms available so I can't do that option with a group of 5. 

I already have the Worldmark on the Boulevard booked but I'm thinking one of these options would be nicer and I could cancel that reservation.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 24, 2016)

CCR said:


> I have the same question but probably prefer to not be right on the strip. What Vegas resort should I pick that is available in RCI and/or Interval.
> 
> I've got teenagers so what would appeal to them most.


When are you planning to come? I would imagine the teenagers would enjoy the pool if you are coming in the warmer months. Are you going to have a car? Are you planning to visit other places besides the Strip?

Worldmark, Cancun, and Tahiti are all within a few blocks of each other south of the Strip with easy access to the freeway if you're going to be going to Hoover Dam or Red Rock Canyon or elsewhere in the area.  I haven't stayed in those resorts personally so I don't have an opinion about their pools. Read the reviews for that info.

As stated earlier in this thread, the Flamingo location is more centrally located to the Strip. It's next to the Linq where there are restaurants, shops, bars, and the High Roller observation wheel.

It depends what you are planning to do while you're here as to which resort will fit your needs best.


----------



## CCR (Jun 24, 2016)

First week of April.  Probably relax at resort and maybe consider a trip to Grand Canyon if I can get a reservation for one night nearby.  Red Rock Canyon sounds fun but we've already done the Hoover Dam.



Karen G said:


> When are you planning to come? I would imagine the teenagers would enjoy the pool if you are coming in the warmer months. Are you going to have a car? Are you planning to visit other places besides the Strip?
> 
> Worldmark, Cancun, and Tahiti are all within a few blocks of each other south of the Strip with easy access to the freeway if you're going to be going to Hoover Dam or Red Rock Canyon or elsewhere in the area.  I haven't stayed in those resorts personally so I don't have an opinion about their pools. Read the reviews for that info.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karen G (Jun 24, 2016)

CCR said:


> I already have the Worldmark on the Boulevard booked but I'm thinking one of these options would be nicer and I could cancel that reservation.





CCR said:


> First week of April.  Probably relax at resort and maybe consider a trip to Grand Canyon if I can get a reservation for one night nearby.  Red Rock Canyon sounds fun but we've already done the Hoover Dam.



You might want to keep what you have at Worldmark. Check the reviews on the three resorts--Worldmark, Cancun, Tahiti--and maybe others will reply who have more knowledge of how they all compare with each other. But, given that you don't want to stay right in the middle of the Strip, I think the location of any of the three resorts will serve you well since they are all fairly close to each other.

Another area attraction you might enjoy is Valley of Fire north of Las Vegas. It is quite scenic and offers some nice hikes. April should be a good month for hiking and enjoying the scenery. 

I'm going to split off your question to a new thread.


----------



## CCR (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for your feedback!  Anyone have recommendations of where to stay for one night by the Grand Canyon as well? El Tovar is sold out.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 24, 2016)

CCR said:


> Thanks for your feedback!  Anyone have recommendations of where to stay for one night by the Grand Canyon as well? El Tovar is sold out.



There are several places right next to El Tovar.  Any of those should be fine.  I can't remember the names of all of them, the only one I can is Bright Angel.


----------



## CCR (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks, I just booked the Bright Angel Lodge.  I also booked as a back up another room just outside of the Park called the Red Feather Lodge.  I'm trying to decide how important a pool is versus being within walking distance to the rim.  It was about $30.00 cheaper to stay 5 minutes outside of the park, so price isn't a huge factor.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 24, 2016)

CCR said:


> I'm trying to decide how important a pool is versus being within walking distance to the rim.


I don't think having a pool (unless it's indoors) will be a factor. Look at the average temperatures for that time at the Grand Canyon.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 24, 2016)

Wyndham Grand Desert has 2 beautiful outdoor pools ... neither is HEATED. I would bet the VAST majority of Vegas pools are NOT HEATED.

Or I just spend way too much time with all the heated pools EVERYWHERE in Florida.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 25, 2016)

HGVC does have 2-BDRM TS's at the Flamingo, although they might not be available with an RCI trade.  The Elara also has 2 BDRM's and would offer the family the miracle mile.

The Flamingo & Elara would be my recommendations: great locations. 

HGVC Strip is too isolated and the surrounding area sucks big time. 

Although HGVC Paradise is removed from the rest of the Strip, the monorail is very accessible and the parking would very convenient.

The Grandview, which has 2-BDRM's and availability, is on Las Vegas BLVD, but pretty far from the Strip.  I believe the casino across the street offers the family  movies, bowling, and and other entertainment.  Although I own the Grandview for trading (RCI-Points), I've never been there.

http://www.vacationvillageresorts.com/VVR/grandview_las_vegas/

http://southpointcasino.com

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...-Grandview_at_Las_Vegas-Las_Vegas_Nevada.html


Have Fun.


----------



## CCR (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks!  Great tips for both Vegas and the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 25, 2016)

CCR said:


> Thanks, I just booked the Bright Angel Lodge.  I also booked as a back up another room just outside of the Park called the Red Feather Lodge.  I'm trying to decide how important a pool is versus being within walking distance to the rim.  It was about $30.00 cheaper to stay 5 minutes outside of the park, so price isn't a huge factor.



Stay inside the park.  You can park your car once, walk to the lodges and take the shuttle to see a good portion of the park.  Also if you want to get up for the sunrise over the canyon, you'll be right there.


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 25, 2016)

CCR said:


> I've got teenagers so what would appeal to them most.



Tahiti Village is right next door to one of the outlet malls and it's not far from Town Square too. Teenagers love both places. Shopping, movies, restaurants, coffee shops, places to walk around and flirt...

Your teens might also like going to Skyzone - indoor trampoline park. It's a short drive from Tahiti Village and Cancun. 

They might like the go-cart racing that's nearby those resorts too: http://www.racingexperiencelv.com/

Other things they might enjoy: Adventuredome, the rides at the top of the Stratosphere, hiking or rock climbing at Red Rock, the High Roller, Container Park and downtown...

Shows that I would recommend for teens:
Jabbawockeez: http://www.jbwkz.com/mgm/
Love: https://www.cirquedusoleil.com/beatles-love
Michael Jackson One


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 25, 2016)

We have stayed at the HGVC/Flamingo several times and the Cancun a couple times. We have also stayed at the Wyndham Grand Desert.

The Cancun has great pools with giant slides that the teenagers would definitely like.

The HGVC/Flamingo is the best location if you want to be on the strip. Unfortunately there isn't easy access to the great pools of the Flamingo hotel like there was when the Flamingo was a Hilton property.

I wasn't very impressed with the pools at the Wyndham Grand Desert.

If it was my choice with teenagers, I would select the Cancun just because of  the pools and slides. The slides are like what you have at a waterpark.


----------

